# Thermostat connecté économique avec prise connecté et capteur de température



## Rom59 (1 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord je vous souhaite une très bonne année 2021 !!!
Je n'écris pas souvent sur le forum mais je suis un fervent lecteur de macgé. 

Je me désire réaliser un thermostat connecté homekit économique pour contrôler une chaudière. 
J'aimerai utiliser une prise connecté (ou un relai connecté) et un thermomètre connecté.

J'ai identifié les produits suivants : 
- thermomètre connecté aqara
- relai connecté aqara  
Ou autre, je ne suis pas fermé. La gamme aqara a l'avantage d'être économique et compatible homekit.

Je mettrais le relai aqara derrière un contacteur de puissance avec un disjoncteur. 

J'aimerai une intégration à HomeKit et que le réglage de la température se fasse via l'application maison.
J'ai pensé (et installé) à HomeBridge, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver de solution.

Par la suite, j'aimerai également contrôler un poêle à granulé en complément de la chaudière avec le même principe.

Cela a déjà sur se faire, mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## fif (2 Janvier 2021)

Eteindre une chaudière ? Est ce que c'est une bonne idée ?
Il vaudrait mieux trouver un système qui donne une consigne de chauffe à la chaudière...


----------



## Rom59 (2 Janvier 2021)

fif a dit:


> Eteindre une chaudière ? Est ce que c'est une bonne idée ?
> Il vaudrait mieux trouver un système qui donne une consigne de chauffe à la chaudière...


Oui plutôt, tu as raison.
Il y a déjà un thermostat sans fil sur la chaudière, je réutiliserai le même principe.


----------



## Guii (19 Juin 2022)

Bonjour Rom.

As-tu trouvé une solution ?

Je cherche aussi un moyen de contrôler un poêle à granulé via l’application maison d’Apple et homebridge installé sur un raspberry.

Comment faire ? Passer par un thermostat connecté et un micromodule ?

Merci


----------

